# What happens is you breed a solid colored betta with a Nemo koi



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

I would like to try breeding my male Nemo koi veil tail with my blue female betta, how would the colors turn out


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

There are several posts in the spawn log section of the forum where people have bred solid and koi. I expect you will get a lot of cellophane and blue irid maybe cello with black spots. No koi babies though








Male Galaxy Koi PK X Female dragon scale PK


Spawned: 5/17/20 Hatched: 5/19/20 Free swimming: 5/21/20 Male (Pete) Female (Saki)




www.bettafish.com


----------



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

I’ve been thinking about trying these two the top picture is the female

they are around a year old is that too old?


----------



## mollyyymo (May 21, 2010)

So my question is, why do you want to breed them? Do you have a sense of what you're trying to achieve?

The marble gene is tricky and it's hard to predict what you'll get. Probably cellophane and metallics in the first generation. Probably some with marble patterns that change over time if I had to guess.

A year old is the upper threshold for breeding I think. You can try it but there's no guarantee of success at that age, so don't be discouraged if it doesn't work out.

My recommendation is to have a goal in mind before you choose fish, but not everyone does it that way. Nothing wrong with working with what you have on hand in my opinion, unless there are obvious undesirable traits (deformities, illness, incompatible fish, etc.). But having a goal helps you assess what to try first.


----------

